# Beaulieu - a great day!!! Thanks Zoe



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks to Zoe and the rest, including all those that exhibited.

Great weather, people and cars. Our little 11-month old baby girl enjoyed herself lots and lots.

Sadly missed the raffle and the rest of the day, as Amelia was getting tired, so had to cut it short at 3.20pm.....


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

yeah second that, thanks Zoe and Matt, sorry I didn't get to chat to you!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Yup Zoe Matt, you did a superb job and these guys missed out on the ball frisbee and sweeties...best prizes of the day!

Those smoothies are excellent! ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Superb job guys. What a fantastic weekend, couldn't of been better. Also thanks to Big Jon, who's drive on Saturday was a blast. I almost wet myself laughing going up Zig-Zag hill - what a smashing day. I'll never forget being behind the French TT when he suddenly dropped it a gear and floored it around the roundabout the wrong way!

We made some new friends this weekend and I couldn't imagine spending it with a nicer bunch of people. Thanks guys.

I've posted some photos on my web site:
http://homepages.tcp.co.uk/~andyreed/


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Indeed - great couple of days for me and the misses.

Good job Zoe and Matt... Many thanks.

Cheers to BigJon for the Sat driveabout - superb.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

;D

Fantastic day
Fantastic cars
Fantastic venue
Fantastic people

Fantastically organised.
Thanks to everyone.

Wish I'd remembered sunscreen, my face and arms are now misano red :-[


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Indeed, very good day. Thanks to all that made this happen, especially Zoe and Matt.

A shame I didn't meet all my fans today! Giles where have you been? What about Stephen Green? Where you there?

Shame that Rod and Clair didn't come to collect their prize today. But I will post a picture of it in the infamous thread shortly!!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Enjoyed my first meet, picked up some bits (DV etc) looking forward to speaking to a few more people next time...

Thanks to Zoe & Matt also

Jason


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can only share the sentiment above. Excellent weekend ;D ;D ;D with a big thanks going to Zoe & Matt who organised a blinder accompanied by excellent company ;D :-*, a great location and some good weather 8) 8)

Thank you for my dirtiest car prize, i'll make sure i put it to good use tomorrow.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

vlastan - were you there???

I was there from about 11 til 3.15

If you saw a bloke with a 3-wheel buggy (including small girl in it) + wife - then that was me.......

DXN - I'm also Misano Red in the face now! Perhaps it was because we parked next to each other.

Great day.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Giles,

I was there...damn it!! What a shame...and you are one of my favourite fans!! I wanted to meet Amelia too! Now I am not happy!! I missed so many people!

A lot of people took photos so I will look for you. Or if you see yourself in one let me know!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

All the above comments sum the weekend up nicely.
A BIG Thank you to Big Jon for a great saturday. ;D ;D

Ditto to Zoe & Matt for putting so many hours into a
fantastic weekend. ;D ;D

Hope to see everyone again soon, perhaps for another cruise before the summers out, Big Jon hint hint ;D ;D ;D ;D!!!

Cheers James & Jo (A225 TTR)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A brilliant day    Many thanks, Zoe and Matt, and everyone else who made the the day a success!!! Who was responsible for arranging the super weather? Nice to be able to faces to forum posts  It couldn't have been a better weekend!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Heh guys.
Yet again another big thank u 2 Zoe & Matt, this was my 1st meet and thoroughly enjoyed it (I think that perhaps winning 3 prizes in the raffle helped - oh well I did put one back). Great prize of a days racing at Brands Hatch / Silverstone and a fab Fossil watch - thanks once again.
Heh Paul good to meet you 2.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Apart from the roadworks on the M27  thoroughly enjoyed myself. Thanks to all those who organised today.

Didn't get to put that many faces to names, but to all those I did, "Nice to meet you all, at last!".

I'm not coming to another though...................until IT arrives, thoroughly dejected on the 5 hour journey home. Made only slightly worse when Paul (W7 PMC) flew past me on the M40 doing about 240mph. Well maybe not quite that fast. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Matt & Zoe!

Was great to meet all you guys again and say "hiya". Was just sorry I couldn't make it for the cruise as well, but 1 day is enough sometimes!!!

I'm also disappointed that I didn't get to meet some people. I saw the cars, but not the faces today - Wak, W7PMC and a few others......... maybe next time though?

Had a blast going home. Explored around the local forests before hitting HUGE traffic and getting stuck for ages!!

As for the roads - well I like the scenery and the thrill of the bends in Wales. However the straights in Hampshire are GREAT for overtaking so I enjoyed those as well.

My DIS told me a grand total of 6 hours 11 minutes driving today. 6 hours of great fun!

Where shall we meet next year?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NuTTs:

What were you driving and where were you heading?? It took me nearly 2 hours to get from Beaulieu to the M40, as the traffic was shite. Needed to make up time on the motorways, so fired up the afterburners ;D ;D ;D

Good to meet you though. Sure we'll have more time to chat at the next get-together ;D


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

vlastan
i was there! saw you on phone sat in ya passat still wearing that pink shirt! took me six hours to travel the 210 miles because of the bloody road works on m27.didnt get there till 1.30


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Stephen,

So as you saw me and you knew it was me why didn't you talk to me??

I didn't spot you at all!!

And today's shirt was not the pink one but an orange one!! I like to look bright!

DXN,

I can't believe you burned yourself...there wasn't so much sun to damage you today! You need to toughen up and get some Greek genes!! 

Giles,

I saw your car registration when you were leaving. I was talking to NuTTs at that time and I told him that alhough I knew this registration I couldn't remember who was the owner!!

Next time I will place a public announcement...if you want to meet Vlastan come to his Passat on the far corner of the field! ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

How come it took you so long to get to the M40? Did you go via the A34? Daniela had no problems getting through the A34 after the end of the event!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My thanks also go to Matt and Zoe. I've had a little bit more of an insight into how much time and effort these guys put in to organise this. It is quite astounding how hard they worked to organise the site, the vendors, all of us attendees and the prizes. They even organised the weather!

Well done guys! It was a great event.

...and for the record...

I would just like to add that not only did no TT's overtake my Ford Ka courtesy car on the way home, but I even managed to over take one of the attendees around Fleet on the M3. I won't mention any names but with the roof down they did look quite 51YLE ish  ;D

Pictures :

Matt working hard in the Information Caravan 









Meeting Front View (wide picture)

Meeting Rear View (wide picture)


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank you so much Matt and Zoey, you made it a wonderful day. You hard work is appreciated by all those who attended.
Russ & Mel

......and on a personal note thanks to you both and Big John for helping with the erection, er, no I mean, well you know what I was struggling with, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank you Zoe and Matt for making it such a fun weekend, not just for me and my wife but for everyone else too. At long last I bought some cup holders and they fitted on with no probs and also some silver dials (sorry Paul if you thought they looked a bit 'Fast Car' but I think they look great ;D)

It seems our local meet group (Cambs, Herts, Beds and Essex) were pretty lucky this weekend, Paul won the wax wizard and also one of the raffles and promptly chose some Autoglym!! Alan won a Track Day - well done mate and I won the concourse and Â£100 of cleaning kit from the wax wizard - didn't we do well.

Whens the next one ;D ;D

Graham


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul

I stopped on the M3 for about 30 minutes for some kids food ,so I was about 10 miles north of Warwick services when your black bullet sped up behind me. I was in my wifes black A3 1.8TS.

I averaged 80 mph and 36.1 mpg on the return journey, according to the DIS.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

vlastan
you was on your phone so didnt want to intrude so took my son to see the F1 cars. when we returned virtualy everyone had gone including you!
wanted to meet jampoTT too, brought my pick axe handle in case i did (only joking tim!) but never saw him even though i parked near his car. in fact the only person i got to speak to was wak!

had a great day both my son and wife enjoyed it very much.
Many thanks zoe+matt


----------



## l3whp (May 7, 2002)

Just to say that I thoroughly enjoyed today even if I am without my TT at present :'(

Many thanks for all the sympathy I received today...I REALLY need it - I can tell you....TT will be taken to my local dealer ( Listers Coventry) for work to begin on finding exactly why I have a unique TT...select reverse and you get......FIRST!!! nasty if you park front end in near the garage wall as I nearly found out yesterday. Brakes are good ;D

Child Victims of Crime - the chosen charity at Beaulieu today - were really delighted with the support and interest they received and wanted me to pass on their Thanks 

Hope everyone got home OK

BIG thank you to Matt and Zozza....and yes...I was joking when I said I'd do next year 

Wend


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

If it hasnt already been mentioned ( ), Thanks Zoe & Matt! An excellent day, and both the cruises (yesterday with Big Jon, and this morning from Guildford) were very enjoyable!

So, same time, same place next week? 

Shash.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

PS - really upset that Paul beat me at the 'dirtiest TT' - I really worked hard on that! I want a recount of dead flies on the front of the car!!!  ;D

Shash.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Was great fun meeting all the faces.

I had to see the Museum and people had begun leaving by the time I got back.

JampoTT I saw your calipers then your wheels then the car but no one could point you out! Â 

Maybe next time!
Was also hoping to see KevST, Kev Powell but no sign of them!

I'm loading my pictures, www.wak-tt.com/beaulieu2002/Beaulieu2002.htm

First couple are to show It really was the cleanest in the morning and I should have won that prize! ;D

They are still uploading so be patient, if anyone wants an original size one, just email me the picture number.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Many, many thanks for a terrific day, especially to Matt and Zoe.

Great journey back, skirting round Southampton and Romsey and up to Winchester - unlike the journey down! Where were all those cars going in the morning? Well, nowhere much I suppose, given that we were all stationary on the M27!

Again, thanks. :-*


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Zoe & Matt - we had a great day out    8) . Great to see so many cars at once - my 9 year-old was gobsmacked!

Thanks also to the bloke from Waxworld for half-polishing my roof - guess I'll have to buy some Swissol stuff now to finish the job.... 

Hey Thorney, did you make it home? I know I saw you heading towards me at least twice through the New Forest!!!!! (Where were the trees, by the way?)

Doug


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NuTTs:

Can't recall seeing a Black A3, but most of the cars were a blur at supersonic speeds. I had been stuck between Beaulieu & Lyndhurst (i was trying to be clever and it backfired) for over an hour and a half for no apparent reason.

Vlastan:

See above. I should have gone back the way i went to Beaulieu, but tried to be clever and it did not work, so took me 2hours to reach the M40. Made up some time once i reached the motorways. Took a total of 4.5hours for the journey home


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

Who the hell advised you on that route ??? :-[

Sure was a hell of a drive home. Took me almost 20 minutes!

I think a few people had problems getting out of the forest. I followed another black TT for a while until he sailed straight past the turning and carried on towards Calshot.

Did you hang around for Taylor  to get her wheels done? Wondered how they turned out.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> JampoTT I saw your calipers then your wheels then the car but no one could point you out!


They are quite bright. 

Must be a conspiracy afoot. I did hang around the field for a while, and a LOT of the folk there do know me by sight! Next time.......!

Must also apologise about the state of my tyres. I tried a new gel and it looked bloody awful close up!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Second all of the above - Nice to see the usual faces and so many modded TT's and its made me (and G/F) think about keeping the TT


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Well done to Matt and Zoe for organising it and to everyone else I met - all truly nice people.

Vlastan - Good to meet you, I had images that you'd look like the doctor out of the Cannonball Run film (you know, the guy with the 'inspecting finger') ;D ;D Looking forward to 'Anal, part 2'

NuTTs - yep, trying to be clever going through Lyndhurst, but there was a road sign that was bent round so I turned right. Black TTR following us beeped his horn but we stupidly carried on getting utterly lost in the process :-[

Surprised to see Amulet red is so rare - counted three of us - thats it.

Truly great day - when's the next one?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks to Matt & Zoe for organising such a great day. A double thanks for providing replacement tickets for the ones Amanda and I realised we'd left behind half way down the M4 on friday  !

Can everyone please stop calling what happened on saturday a "cruise" - an adjective that couldn't be farther from the truth!!

So.....
We both thought the *blast*  on saturday was fantastic - an excellent selection of roads and I think we were fairly lucky with the traffic. There was some fairly *spirited* driving on show and twice we droppped back unable to keep up! Mind you./that said....we were using only one side of the road (BigJon....AHEM.....what??)  
Felt sorry for the white Datsun driver who had 20TT's overtake him - poor chap must have wondered what he'd done to deserve it. 
It was funny seeing the druids at Stonehenge and the looks on people's faces when we drove by. For most of the afternoon we were near or at the back of the convoy and most drivers coming the other way were clearly impressed although 2 or 3 were made the universal road sign (index finger and thumb joined together, hinge your hand at right angles to your wrist and move vigorously from side to side) signalling their disapproal. Ho hum......it takes all sorts I guess. 
Just after we all pulled away from the layby after zigzag hill ;D whoever was following us in the *Misano red 2002 spec* could you see what happened when that grouse hit my windscreen? scary.

Big thanks also to Andy and Jane for organising the bar crawl on sat night around Southampton - got the opportunity to speak to lots of new people and have definitely made some new friends. It's also the first time I've ever had a *special coke* in an indian rstaurant before. Those of you who know the 12pm licensing laws in Southampton will know what I mean .

Sunday was excellent - beforehand I thought I may lose interest after an hour or so after the *wow* factor wore off but we ghot chatting to so many friendly people and had so much to do it made the day fly by and in the end we wanted to stay longer. 
It was good seeing families turning up - especially Doug and Wak who'd managed to shoehorn their kids into their TT's as well!

Bought a new DV from Milltek and some cup holders as well! Saw some amazing TT's...seeing everyone's mods has got me thinking.........it's a long long road ahead.......

It's interesting seeing everyone's problems getting back with the traffic on the M3/M27 and M40 - we only got delayed a tiny bit on the way back as we decided to go the back way and drive some of the roads from the day before. 
We turned RIGHT out of Beaulieu and went back up towards Lyndsey then north (taking in some of the roads we used on the saturday cruise), east then joined the A34 at Sutton Scotney (where it all started 29 hours earlier!!)

Great day, thanks to all we met and chatted to.

Stu & Amanda.


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Matt and Zoe - thank you both for your excellent organisational skills. The day was fantastic, the weather brilliant - I too have been Misano'd!! 

Vlastan - that shirt was pink!! 

James - you know you should keep the TT, your G/F knows you should keep the TT.......but if you want to trade the G/F in then please give her my number! 

Hope to meet those that I didn't yesterday at more local meets.......

Oh an if anyone took pictures of my car could they mail me, as I did not and that the cleanest my car's been for a while!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Andy:

I was following a Blue TT Coupe that i knew was heading north, as i was unsure of the route back to the M27. The driver of the Blue Coupe (can't remember his name) had won the prize for the longest distance travelled and i knew he was heading for Scotland. This was a bad move as we hit some major traffic jams, i should have just headed back to the M27 the way i'd travelled in the morning.

Chipsaway wanted to get away, so Taylors car did not get treated. She ended up taking Paul Cannon to the M4 and still managed to be 10 junctions ahead of me on the M40 by the time i arrived. Looking forward to meeting up again for Taylors Nottingham/Alton Towers day/piss up which she should be organising for the middle of August ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanx to Matt and Zoe, a most excellant day !!!!!

Traffic ?? What traffic, I was home in an hour and a half, ok I only live off junction 8/9 on the M4, but that was with a detoured route via the drive through McDonalds in Reading.


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

A few pictures from Sunday. The file sizes are around 220k, so may take a while to load.....

http://mysite.freeserve.com/kiwiTT/

If anyone wants the full-size photos, email me and I'll send them on to you. 

Doug


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Ah, bit of a bummer about Taylorâ€™s wheels. Especially after all that time to find a cash-point. Defiantly up for an Alton Towers meet/piss-up. Weâ€™ll do a few Special Cokes and marvel at Taylorâ€™s red tongue 

Sorry we didnâ€™t make it into the club on Saturday but everyone seemed to have fun anyway. I donâ€™t think the curry house guy is going to forget us in a hurry. Congratulations on staying up til dawn on Sunday morning, I guess that explains the dirtiest car prize. There certainly were a few head-aches at Bealieu that day.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

JAC,

I don't remember you! I don't think we met yesterday!

Next time I will wear a true pink shirt to see the difference! ;D


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan - we met (but clearly I'm not memorable to you!) :'( Towards the end of the afternoon in front of the TT Shop stand I was one of the two people wearing the green TT Shop polo shirts. You came over to the stand and announced yourself "Hi I'm Vlastan!!!!" I'm glad you had a good time getting to meet everyone.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Top day - thanks M&Z - shame I didn't actually meet you !

Nice to see so many familiar faces - hoped I might bump into Wak (but didn't) having flashed him (oeer missus) on Friday coming through Chertsey...

James......keep the TT mate! An A2 or a Seat / Golf TDI? DONT DO IT !

Nik - have you got over the bolt expenditure yet? ;-)

Cruise down was pretty funny on Sunday - apart from THAT traffic. :-( Ahh well got there in the end.

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jac,

Was it when I bought my first TT model from the shop? Well I met an Asian chap, but his name was Vince (Viteo). I think you were standing next to him?

I think that you could also be the tall chap behind the stand then?


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan - yep it was when you bought the model TT....and you took just as long to choose that as you are in ordering a TT!!  ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

yet thanks for a great weekend had a fantastic time

Neil


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

Brilliant day, only spoiled by the M27! Â Shame I could not come down in a TT, ended up in the Yellow Lupo 16v (yes, Russell and I are loosing our minds).

Very well organised, and some superb cars.

Unfortunately, next years prize for furthest travelled will go to me, as I will be coming from Munich (900 miles )..unless, of course, someone beats me 

See you all there next year..

Jae


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D ;D
Aready posted this in the wrong place, but thanks Matt & Zoe great day brilliant organisation.Ever thought of running the England Football Team !!!!


----------



## jamesaevans (May 7, 2002)

Thank you to Matt & Zoe for organising a great day out.

It was a wonderful sight to see all those TTs together.

What happened with the raffle? 
I brought some tickets but missed the draw.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

James,

You must be the guy who wasn't there to pick up his prize...so I volunteered and collected it on your behalf!! ;D


----------



## French_TT_Rene (Jun 24, 2002)

> SI'll never forget being behind the French TT when he suddenly dropped it a gear and floored it around the roundabout the wrong way!


Hey!That's me ,your are talking about!

;D
Great experience!
Never forget this scene too....

See U and btw,we're back in Paris,tired but happy....


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> Hey!That's me ,your are talking about!


Glad you're ok. Have to admit as I've never driven on the continent it's probably something I'd do on your roundabouts ;D At least you were switched on enough to figure it out quickly.

Nice meeting you and perhaps there'll be a French TT meet soon ??


----------



## French_TT_Rene (Jun 24, 2002)

> Glad you're ok. Have to admit as I've never driven on the continent it's probably something I'd do on your roundabouts Â ;D At least you were switched on enough to figure it out quickly.
> 
> Nice meeting you and perhaps there'll be a French TT meet soon ??


Hope so !
Franck (French TT Clan) already plan to make it real...
In this case you'll be able to taste OUR roundabouts..... 
;D ;D


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Well done Matt and Zoe !

Very enjoyable day out again like many others did not manage to put enough faces to names so whens the next one. I need to say sorry on behalf of my 3 year old boy who thought that the ''blue ones are yours daddy'' and kept trying to get in them.
Never the less a good day outand we are now back home.

Hope to see some of you again a bit further North

Paulclarkson

My DONT FOLLOW ME I'm lost too poster must have fallen off, Traffic was a bit heavy to say the least


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

We should definitely arrange a French TT meet - take in some wine, some frogs legs ;D and some nice open roads!

Who's up fer it?

It was great meeting all the french crew - 
you must have been knackered (tres tres fatigue!) when you got home.

Stu


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Thanx to zoe & matt. great day out,I think vlastan has issues with that pink shirt he wore  Good to put names to faces. Also thanks to Mark_J for getting us lost, and for the conversation out the window down the M25


----------



## stewart (May 6, 2002)

Just wanted to add my thanks to Matt & Zoe for such a great day out (what traffic, A34 was nice & clear all the way!).

Also, cheers to the 2 off duty 'boys in blue' selling the raffle tickets - wish all coppers were as friendly!! - must be because they're rugger buggers. Anyway, this is a really worthy charity which I hope raised loads of cash on the day.

Great to meet lots of old & new friends - even the legendary Vlastan in the PINKshirt ;D



> Franck (French TT Clan) already plan to make it real...
> In this case you'll be able to taste OUR roundabouts.....


Definitely up for a trip to France - any ideas when Franck is thinking of?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> We should definitely arrange a French TT meet - take in some wine, some frogs legs Â ;D and some nice open roads!
> 
> Who's up fer it?


You bet! Just say the word. I wanna try their roundabouts.


----------



## CAJPAJ (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Matt & Zoe for great day out(apart from being parked on the M27 for over 2 hours!!), fist ever TT Meet for me & the Wifey.


Shame we didn't get to talk to any of you celebs's.
Didn't know who was who, but did see the WAK TT.

Perhaps next time?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Bravo - Zoe & Matt

A SUPERB weekend was had by all 

You have set a very high standard for next years meet to follow  :-*

Norman


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Matt and Zoe thanks for organising a great day out ;D, made some tasty purchase from TT-shop, those cup-holders are brill.

Cheers also to the Godalming Cruise crowd, great fun driving down although sometime it was more akin to Le Mans rather than a gentle drive.

As for PGTT (Phil), you're only jealous cos a little old 180 gave you a good run on the way home, had a great drive back and plenty of laughs down the A1 & 505 ......hope you've got some more oil in that motor of yours!

Well done to the Cambs / Herts and Beds lads for winning some top prises, looking forward to our next meeting, promise to turn up this time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for a great day. My first but not my last.

TT Shop was great. Had to tear myself away. Hey Mark, still cleaning that car?


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

;D whoever was following us in the could you see what happened when that grouse hit my windscreen? scary.

Stu - Oxfordshire - Yes indeed, i saw that bird - loverly - seemed to fly away though - WOW.... Did wonder why brakes came on all of a sudden....


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Steve,

Plenty of flies killed themselves on the motor on the way home  and thought it would be too harsh to do the motor as soon as I got back.

Therefore it was done first thing this morning 

Someone would say obsessive, but when LoveiTT lives in your region, you've got to work hard to keep up with him


----------



## French_TT_Rene (Jun 24, 2002)

> We should definitely arrange a French TT meet - take in some wine, some frogs legs Â ;D and some nice open roads!
> Stu


Don't forget french smelly cheese ! 
And yes,we are very tired,but still amazed !

To Stewart and Andy:
ASAP Franck will plan something in France to welcome all your weird_right_hand_drivin TT's ;D 
(Ahhh,and I have to install my brand new valve forge,'souvenir' from this meeting.)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Don't forget french smelly cheese !
> And yes,we are very tired,but still amazed !
> 
> To Stewart and Andy:
> ...


Didn't you mean to say:

"aaahnd ah 'av tooo eenstall mah brrraaaughnd 'nu vahlve forget 'suhooveneehur' from zis meeting" ;D

Do you 'av a reum.....? ;D

Sorry.....have just been visiting the flame room and have been affected by the posting style of some of the contributors!

As long as it's not mid to late August we'll be there!

Is there an event on we can go to? Like get down there firday or saturday, go for a blast, go to said event eg: French GP qualifying and then get.......'ow do you say it.......a little bit of the Seize cents soixante quattre? ;D
Or is Magny Cours too far?

Stu


----------



## French_TT_Rene (Jun 24, 2002)

> Didn't you mean to say:
> 
> "aaahnd ah 'av tooo eenstall mah brrraaaughnd 'nu vahlve forget 'suhooveneehur' from zis meeting" Â ;D


What ??? ???
Er....Speak very slowly pleaaaaase....
;D
I think Franck is more competent to describe a possible scenario about a future French meeting....
Let him recover his mind,and after a good sleep,I guess he'll be able to tell us 1 or 2 words 

And the kind of beer you'a talking about is 'seize cent soixante quatre' (and no quattre.This is only for our TT's haldex stuff..hehe)

So...time to go to bed...One hour later here....
It was nice to talk to you,all TT_owners....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Your english is far superior to my french so no qualms there... 

After a weekend like that i'm sure we can excuse the use of 2 T's! ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Many many thanks to Matt & Zoe for organising a great weekend. You put in a lot of hard work and it showed.

Big Jon's 'cruise' was the best attended and best paced one I've been on. Apart from enjoying some great roads and fine scenery, I learned about driving on the 'other right' side of the road and also what it's like travelling behind someone whose tyres go where other cars don't. What's the number for Chipsaway again? 

This was the fine pub we stopped at for lunch (complete with horse standing a bit too close to Niik_TT's car):










This was from our planned 'layby re-group' stop:








The folks up on the bank were just going for a better look, or at least that was my story before finding the nearest tree 

Thanks again to Andyman and his sister Jane for showing us the sights for Southampton on the Saturday night, hic.

Oh yes, the TT meet. GREAT venue, lots of new (and old) faces and a fine assortment of cars. The vendors who attended did a fine job, especially the TT Store whose display more than did justice to the event. I was sorely tempted by the baseball leather armrest, but ended up buying more mundane things (this time) for the sake of my credit card 

Inviting Chipsaway was an inspired idea - they were still doing good trade when we left at around 4.00pm. I knew we wouldn't win anything in the raffle as my luck ran out after my first TTOC meet at the Butcher's Arms when I won a TT mousemat... To the lady who won 3 times....please tell me your lottery numbers this weekend 

Here is the link to some other photos from the weekend

http://public.fotki.com/b3ves/audi_tt_gallery/dsc00814.html

Here's looking forward to next year (and no I'm not volunteering!). We were trying to think of ideas on the (wonderful) drive back through the heart of the New Forest...

Theme - how about a big barbecue? That would be good for breaking the ice and getting people talking.

Location - tough one this. Brands Hatch or other track would be fun... 

Thanks again

Rob & Gemma


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

;D
Thanks for a great day matt and zoe! It was good to see faces old and new and as usual, the cars looked fab.

traffic, what traffic!

got home to north somerset across country in two hours ten minutes!

hood down all the way certainly cured my hangover from saturday night...............blinder!

looking forward to next year.

graham


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

A small contribution of my pics taken over the weekend.

http://crowsnest.topcities.com/Beaulieu2002.htm


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

A small contribution of my pics taken over the weekend.

http://crowsnest.topcities.com/Beaulieu2002.htm


----------



## v1teo (May 7, 2002)

Just like to add my (belated) thanks to Zoe, Matt and Scotty for all their hard work. HUGE respect 

Scotty - great photo of Matt "at work" ;D

Big Jon. Sorry I missed your cruise/flyby! Hopefully it will not be the last :



> Theme - how about a big barbecue? That would be good for breaking the ice and getting people talking.


Rob - Maybe we could cook it on your awesome turbo?! Seriously though, I think the barby is a top idea.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Hey, that's me and my TT roadster on the first photo posted on the message from B3VES !

We had a great week-end coming from France and meeting all of you ! A very big "thank you !" goes to the organisers who made it possible.

Our French TT club web site will be updated by the end of the week to show all the pictures that we took during the 2 days at the Beaulieu meeting. The URL is http://clanTT.audipassion.com and I'll get you informed as soon as it'll be ready (it still has our Blenheim Palace meeting photos)

We'll organise a TT meeting here in France at the end of september. It will take place in Brittany near Rennes : a cruise on the saturday along the coast near Saint-Malo and a meeting the sunday at Loheac (really big motor museum and several tracks) near Rennes. If some of you are interessed to come for this event, I believe the best way should be to take the ferry to Saint-Malo.

We'll give you more informations about this event and just let us know if you, eventually, would like to participate.

Franck from France


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

And another... Thanks for a great day Zoe and Matt. Your hard work paid off and a good day was had by all. My car in now shinier than it has ever been. Thanks to everybody who polished it (especially Danksy!!!). I have a photo of Mr Danks polishing my car but think it may be a bit insulting to post it!

Think Mark from Wax Wizard was a bit miffed when I won the Autoglym valet kit in the raffle as well. I am happy to swap it for a day with Big Jon if anyone is interested!

Also great to meet some new people and put some faces to names. Having seen the Wak-mobile in the flesh I still think it looks great!

Paul


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Zoe & Matt

Sorry it has taken a long time for me to make a comment, but I have only just been able to get close to a computer and it has taken me all day to catch up with all the post's.

I had a great day out and my boys thank you very much for the frisbee and football (Actually, I thank you - Exhausted father...)

Having my boys with me didn't give me lots of time to mingle and meet everyone but it was great to meet those who I did see and talk to.

I also felt very special, being the only one there with the Avus and Red Leather combo (S-Line)....Thank you to those who made the comments on my car (I must get my sig sorted out).

Well done and look forward to many more meets.

   ;D

Cheers

HOWARD
S-Line / Avus Silver / Red Leather.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Howard,

As I told you in the event this is my favourite TT combination!! So wait till next year's meeting mate!!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Frack........you can count us in for a cruise En France.

End of Sept is good.


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Had a great day... thanks Zoe and Matt ;D

Met up with about 10 other TT's on the M3 just before the M27 turn off and followed them through Southhampton. It was bloody funny watching the expressions of other drivers and pedestrians as we went past. One guy in a TT coming towards us waved at the first TT then the second and so on, he looked so confused.

Left just before the raffle, though we did buy some tickets nos.191 to 195

I've taken some video and photos will post when I get time.

Great day and thanks to everyone ;D ;D ;D

Kev was that you who let me in?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've just worked out it cost me Â£12 for one strip of tickets  But hey at least it was for a good cause


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Frack........you can count us in for a cruise En France.
> 
> End of Sept is good.


Ditto Gemma and I


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Franck - Count me in for a trip to France!! 

Hope you managed to see us wave you goodbye when we left Beaulieu - we managed to kick up a lot of dust! ;D

See you some time around September?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Kev was that you who let me in?


Not me - I wasn't there :'(


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Actually I was referring to the other Kev 

Does Mr Powell have a left hand drive 180 silver coupe and drives like a complete maniac!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Does Mr Powell have a left hand drive 180 silver coupe and drives like a complete maniac!


Silver - yes
coupe - not anymore since he defected to the "dark side"
complete maniac... dunno - probably Â 
However - he also didn't attend Beaulieu !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just got back from the continent/Wales. When is the French trip   I'll be there


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

At last : , you'll find all the pictures of our trip from France to Beaulieu (that's nearly 50 pictures published 8) ) at the following URL :

http://www.audipassion.com/club_audi_fr ... photos.htm

I'm glad to see so many english TT owners would like to come to our TT meeting in France (Brittany). I'm finalising the event : would the 28th and 29th of september be a good date for all of you ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck,
this would be perfect for me. My other half and I are planning a trip to France around this time anyway Â   
And thanks for calling the decals "voyante" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Great series of pics franck, thanks for posting them.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mr 51YLE



> Does Mr Powell have a left hand drive 180 silver coupe and drives like a complete maniac!


Left Hand Drive = Yep
180 = Nope, both the TT's have been 225's
Silver = Yep
Coupe = Used to be, but changed to the Roadster
Complete Maniac = Depends on the situation


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OHHHNOOOOO!!!!! He got me with my cute little belly overhang!!!!

I didnt see him take the picture!


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

TT 51YLE

If it's LHD 180's in Silver your after then the two I knew of were mine and Nick TT.

Driving like Manics, well.......we drove with due care and attention and didn't disgrace ourselves in the 'Godalming to show' jaunt......hope we didn't upset anyone


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Franck,

Ce n'est pas possible...tu n'as pas pris photo de ma jolie voiture...pourquoi???

La plus belle voiture...un Passat!!! L'autre fois j'irai avec un TT!!

PS Qu'est que ca veut dire "voyante" en Anglais??

Wak,

Ask Franck to give you your photo so you can digitally edit it. You are quite good at it...guessing from the zoomed picture of the lady, in the other thread!!


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

I reply in English 'cause I need to practise 

"voyante" means that you can't not have seen it, a word less strong than "flashy".

Vlastan, have you noticed that the first "detailled" car in my list of pictures is a misano red coupe ? Perhaps because it was the coupe I liked the most. As a roadster owner, V1TEO car was my favorite one (silver with blue top).

I took several pictures of WAK's TT. I published this one because it's the one where the "whiTTe" logo is the more readable.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Franck

Great pictures of the Beaulieu event, thanks!

I'm interested in the GTG in France in September you are arranging, please keep us all posted on your plans.......

Cheers


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

I'll create a specific thread on this forum (in the TT events section) this week or the next one, concerning the TT meeting in France in september, as soon as I'll have all the required informations.

I'm trying to book the Loheac Circuit for half a day, for the sunday. It could be really cheap booking the track with my local audi dealer (a total of Â£400, cheap, isn't it ?). 
The entrance to the Loheac Motor Museum (really big one, takes 2 or 3 hours to visit, lots of Ferraris, Lamborghinis, Formula 1, etc.) is Â£3 or Â£4.
There's also a french sport car manufacturer in this village : Hommel. Anyone in UK knows this brand ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I published this one because it's the one where the "whiTTe" logo is the more readable


im thinking perhaps you should have chosen another one then *lol*


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Yes, I've just read the other thread concerning the C&A advert on WAK's TT ;D
What a good photoshop job !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Franck,

I don't have a TT yet. I only drive a Passat. The Misano in my picture is just for decorative purposes!!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

So when are you buying one then?

We're all very curious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

too right, all this jip he gives us, and he doesn't even own one.........


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Yes, I've just read the other thread concerning the C&A advert on WAK's TT Â ;D
> What a good photoshop job !


Nice meeting you Franck and dont encourage him it only makes him worse! 

vlastan, I just found the perfect TT for you! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

What is a perfect TT for me??? Only 1 exhaust...this is alien!! I could do with both and add more variety! 

All

I will make a public announcement in this forum as soon as I order a TT!!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

so who was the TTC misano (s-line?) with RSTT rims 
"stretching its legs" on the Tingwick bypass Sunday afternoon? ;D

was it someone from here? think the plate was OY something.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

so what car do you have Vlastan ??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why don't you read the whole thread spiceboy?? I just said this 3-4 posts above.

I have a 1.8T Passat Sport! It is 98R reg. and if everything goes well I will order a TT next week!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Vlastan, are you really gonna order next week??
Tell us all so we can all turn up on the day and watch you part with the money.
Are you gonna tell what colour and spec etc??


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

yes, what spec and colour ??

with all your vast amounts of knowledge you must have gleemed from this site, you must be ordering the perfect TT combination !!!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

??? The holy grail of TT's??


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

have to search back through all Vlastan's threads to see what colours / options he has slagged off in the past !!


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Still on the Beaulieu subject : I've took a panoramic picture of the Beaulieu TT meeting where you can count every TT in the field ! 
I've counted 98 of them, being quick. I took my picture around 14.30 pm, so not every TT was there. I believe you can even see vlastan's Passat (then I could say that I took a picture of your car ) !

It's my first panoramic picture, so it's a little bit over-exposed and there's one or two ghosts on it (people that moved between the shots). I'm really impressed by the final result. The camera and the software did it all : I only had to press the buton :

You can get the jpeg file at the following location (around 700 Ko) :
http://www.audipassion.com/fr/forums/ga ... -light.zip

Is it a winner for the Beaulieu TT meeting photo contest ? ;D


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Hey Franck

What a superb picture!! How did you do that?
I'd say it's the competition winner, enjoy your prize!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Oh yes I am thinking about ordering next Monday!!

I will not reveal the specs just yet...but if you had paid attention to my postings you should have good clues lying around!!

Franck mon ami...je te remercie pour cette photo!!!!

You can see my car on the far right on this picture. But there is something I wish to ask you. I didn't move my car till I actually left, but there is a ghost image on the front of it!!!

Now WHICH ONE OF WHO HAVE BEEN MOLESTING MY CAR WHEN I WASN'T AROUND????? Apparently, someone must have been pushing the car!! I still haven't washed the car since then and I plan to do forensic examination and find out who did it!!! I will find your fingerprints...you little tiny, slimmy maggot!!

:-*


----------



## v1teo (May 7, 2002)

> As a roadster owner, V1TEO car was my favorite one (silver with blue top).


Cheers Frank ;D - good to see you again.

Fingers crossed and we'll see you in September 

Vince


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

great photo ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

I've took a second, and last, panoramic picture of the TT meeting at Beaulieu.

http://www.audipassion.com/fr/forums/ga ... -light.zip

How do I made it ? I took several pictures one after the other one, my camera showing me a bit of the previous picture to be able to match the next one. Then I've got a software on my PC where I just have to push a button to get the final panoramic picture. It couldn't be easier !


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Nice pic Franck!

what cameras that? Ive just bought a canon ixus 330 and think ive got stitch software too. Im still reading the manual.

Which Misano 225 TTC (RSTT rims) was on the Tingewick bypass heading back to Bicester direction!
Sunday afternoon. I mentioned it earlier in this thread. Theres a good chance it was someone from here!


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

My camera IS a Canon Digital Ixus 300 ;D


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Cool! 8)

thats the sort of results i can look forward to then!

Cheers. ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;DNice pic of the wife's handbag Franck!


----------

